# Ely Cathedral



## -Oy- (Apr 11, 2022)

Taken about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 11, 2022)

I was there--many times.  So beautiful.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Stunning! I must visit, my daughter now  lives close to there


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2022)

Spectacular shot. I've never been in such a cathedral in my life.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm surprised you haven't been @hollydolly you're only about 2hrs or 75 miles from it.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I'm surprised you haven't been @hollydolly you're only about 2hrs or 75 miles from it.


lol... we have much closer Cathedrals to where I live.. no need to  go that distance when we have St Pauls Cathedral among others almost on my doorstep.....but DD recently moved up there to Cambridgeshire so I'll have an excuse to visit Ely Cathedral  now...


----------



## Pepper (Apr 11, 2022)

Heck, I've seen most of them, but then I'm not from the U.K.  I have never been to the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Wow, it is absolutely gorgeous.
Thank you for sharing @-Oy-


----------



## palides2021 (Apr 11, 2022)

Stunning cathedral! I always wondered how they were able to get people up there so high to do such fine work.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Heck, I've seen most of them, but then I'm not from the U.K.  I have never been to the Statue of Liberty.


yes well I'm not really into Churches very much..we've got thousands of them here..I've seen my fair share...

I've been all over Europe, been to churches and Cathedrals all over Europe and the UK , I've  never been to Buckingham Palace... it's just 20 miles from my doorstep


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 11, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Stunning cathedral! I always wondered how they were able to get people up there so high to do such fine work.


You might enjoy reading Ken Follett's The Pillars of the Earth about the building of a medieval cathedral.  It's a wonderful story, but it is about 1,000 pages long.  If that doesn't bother you, it's worth the read.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Heck, I've seen most of them, but then I'm not from the U.K.  I have never been to the Statue of Liberty.


Neither have I Pepper, nor even been inside the Empire State Building.  I used to walk past the ESB frequently on an almost daily basis, but never bothered to go inside.  Those places are for tourists anyhow.  My son said he's been there frequently on business.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 11, 2022)

I worked for a month at ESB----on the fourth floor!  Never went up. @Lewkat


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Neither have I Pepper, nor even been inside the Empire State Building.  I used to walk past the ESB frequently on an almost daily basis, but never bothered to go inside.  Those places are for tourists anyhow.  My son said he's been there frequently on business.


.. my daughter has been to the statue of Liberty and inside the Empire state building.. as well as other well known places in New York, & California and Canada.. I have all the pictures here of her trips.. she went to NYC one winter, she was up to her knees in snow..


----------



## Pepper (Apr 11, 2022)

Tell your daughter to come back next winter @hollydolly.  It doesn't snow here anymore   

Well, hardly.  Maybe if she visits she will bring the snow again!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Tell your daughter to come back next winter @hollydolly.  It doesn't snow here anymore
> 
> Well, hardly.  Maybe if she visits she will bring the snow again!


hahaha that would be her luck.... ..if I remember I'll ask her what year it was,...I think it was about 12 years ago tbh now I think about it, times just flies...it seems like just a few years ago..


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 11, 2022)

How many eons ago was that, Holly?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> How many eons ago was that, Holly?


how man eons was what Lois ?


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 11, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> Taken about 3 weeks ago.


Thanks!  Very impressive, makes me want to visit.

We have an Ely, Nevada not too far from  here.  Architecture is different...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 11, 2022)

So glad you are posting again @-Oy-    Always enjoy your unique photos!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 11, 2022)

Hubby and I were shown around Ely Cathedral by an Australian who was living there at the time and It was a marvellous experience.  We were very impressed by the height of the ceiling where 8(?) oaken trunks were unsupported at the apex. Also impressive was the Lady Chapel where all of the statues had been beheaded/defaced by Cromwell's men before he stopped further damage, and the vaulted ceilings of the underground passages.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 12, 2022)

OP  Awesome picture - Thanks!!


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks for all the comments folks. I may post some more from here


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

@Pepper, just asked dd how long ago she was in NY in the snow.. she said it wasn't 12 years ago.. because she was in Vegas then, it was closer to 15 years ago for NY..I told her what you said about returning with some snow .. she laughed..


----------

